# 00 740iL Sport - Is it worth it?



## mflint1513 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm a former 3 and 5 series owner and I'm looking at buying a 2000 740 with sport package. It has 68K miles and the guy is asking $8000 for it. 

I've never really worked with the 7-series before but want another BMW. What things should I look for with this and do you think it's a good deal?


----------



## mflint1513 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...27 looks in two days and no reply. Perfect reason to NOT buy a 7 series. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i always recommend asking the owner or seller for service records, along with a carfax report. look over the car carefully, including under the hood and under the car itself. looking for signs of oil leaks or service being done. for $8000 and that kind of mileage, i'd buy it. if the seller is shifty with the things they say, then stray away from them. do you have any pictures of the car to share? as far as parts go, i've found the E38 parts are much cheaper and easier to find than 3 and 5 series. just from what i've looked for that my company carries for my E38. and from what everyone i know that has one says, they are great reliable cars. not a throwaway car like something american made.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

I am very happy with my 740IL. I will say that the money and the miles don't add up. That is extremely cheap for a 7 series with such low miles. I agree with CodyItaliano about getting a carfax and having the car checked out. Take it to an independent mechanic that has nothing to gain from telling you the truth about the car. The is a post on this site that tells you the things you should expect with the 7 series. If you like the car, i say get it if it checks out to be a good vehicle.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

mflint1513 said:


> Hmmm...27 looks in two days and no reply. Perfect reason to NOT buy a 7 series. Thanks for the help.


Try a search for common problems like this - LINK


----------



## carguy63 (Jun 14, 2007)

*go for it if the car checks out*

have a carfax done and ask the hard questions...ie is the seller the original owner are there any books and records has the car been in any undisclosed accidents (not reported to insurance) those do not show on a carfax.sounds like a REALLY good price for a great car if all checks out


----------

